
Internet TV: When, dammit? - Wump
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/11/11/internet-tv-when-dammit/
======
jacquesm
I don't know what stone this reporter has been living under, but here in
Europe internet TV is a commodity, the internet has enough capacity now to
allow the delivery of all the video channels you could ever want (none in my
case) to your home via for instance ADSL.

Telco providers are using this technology to move in to the niche formerly
reserved by cable and satellite operators en masse.

And then there must be 100's of products in the space 'computing meets TV'.

